# "Dahlb?ck" Sport quattro with iffy background, featured on Ableitet



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*"Dahlbäck" Sport quattro with iffy background, featured on Ableitet*

I guess George has had a lot to do now in xmas time, so I'll do one of
these short notices.








Most of us avid urquattro and Sport quattro fans have seen the black
Sport quattro of Hans Dahlbäck on YouTube etc from a few years back in
time. I've been doing a bit of checking up on this car, being a black
Sport quattro and all... Read on for what I've managed to find so far.
*Full story*
Merry Christmas!


_Modified by WAUOla at 7:20 PM 12-23-2008_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

nevertheless, I can't stand people stealing unique car's identities and making a benefit out of it....


----------

